# nasal spray v injections



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll be starting my medicated cycle in a few weeks.

Last time I had a natural cycle - which was bliss in terms of not taking any drugs - unfortunately it didn't work! So have been advised to down regulate this time. 

I've got the choice of the daily injections (for a month I think?) or the nasal spray and can't decide which to go for. I'm not too wussy about injections and do give blood - but don't know how I'll feel about injecting myself - plus I bruise like a peach. 

The nasal spray sounds the easier option but was reading on here that it's like shooting bleach up your nose and leaves a horrible taste in your mouth al day. 

Which did you take and would you recommend - or not recommend?


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Hi Violet66, 
I have used both synarel (nasal spray) and buserelin (injections) to down reg and definately preferred the injections.  The nasal spray really irritated my nose so I had a sore nose for weeks, it's a bit stingy at the time and an odd taste but neither lasted more than a few minutes for me.  The protocol I was on meant I had to stay on down reg meds at half dose while stimming which I think is pretty standard so my nose was grumpy for about 6 weeks.  The buserelin is administered with a very fine needle, though needs to be drawn up manually as I don't think it comes in a pen form.  I had different side effects both times I took buserelin but in general preferred it, except for the environmental implications as you use lots of consumables with injections whereas with synarel it's only too small plastic bottles!  
Hope all goes well with your upcoming cycle
Annaleah xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies 

rose, the consultant said he'd prefer me to do the daily injections. 

it's looking like they might be the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

DP was sooooooooo ill on nasal spray. I have never seen her in so much pain. She had unbelievable headaches and photophobia. Apparently it is a localised reaction to the drug. I went to the clinic and picked up the injections and she was fine on those. I think that reaction isn't too common but I certainly wouldn't wish that on anyone else! 
Good luck with this cycle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always done spray & no probs downregging or irritation but I am terrified of needles- injections x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

I've only ever been given the spray and hate it. It tastes like crap and made me so ill every time. If I was ever forced into doing downreg (ie an LP cycle as opposed to a SP) then I would definitely only take the injections.

In five cycles of the nasal spray the side effects never changed or got better, vile stuff!

Claire xx


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Violet,

Great to hear you're about to start your treatment 

I had the buserelin injections on a previous cycle and found them to be ok, I did get a bit bloated around my tummy, but I'm not sure if that was the buserelin or not.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Beth
xXx


----------

